# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  *×| ياح ــظك يا طفل لا ع ــذاب و لا هـم |×*  / "مـ ج ـهودي"

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

مـ س ـاء الـ ش ـوق وَ المـ ح ـبة .. 

.. 

.. 

.. 



مدخ ـل { .. 

ياح ـظك يا طفل لاع ـذاب ولاهـم ،، 
ولاكـلام يـ ج ـيبلك غ ـم ،، 
ولاتـ ح ـس بفراق الأح ـباب ولاتدري وش ص ـار وش تم !! 
وما ع ـندك إلا اللـ ع ـب هم .. 
وكل من ح ـولك يقولون لك تم .. 
وما تـ ع ـرف ع ـيونك الـ س ـهر ،، نم ياطفل نم .. 
ع ـساك تكبر ،، وكل من ح ـولك يقولك س ـم .. 
وتـ ص ـير يا طفل خ ـال و ع ـم ،، 
ولا تـ ع ـرف الـ ح ـب ولادموع ـه والآلم !! 
ويـ ص ـير ح ـضك فوق أع ـلى القمم .. 





 



 



 



 



 






 



 



 



 



 






 



 



 



 



 






.. 


.. 


..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..



..



..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..



..



..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..



..



..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..



..



..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..



..



..

----------


## شوق المحبة

.. } مـ خ ـرج


ولا تنـ س ـى فـ ض ـل أب ولا أم ،،

وتتزوج مره تقولك يا ع ـمري س ـم ،،

وتـ ج ـيبلك ع ـيال يقولون للقمر قم بس قم ..

يا طفل إح ـنا بزمن مايـ ع ـرف لا أخ ـو ولا ولد ع ـم ،،

بيـ ج ـيك من الـ ع ـذاب والهم ،،

والكلام إللي يـ ج ـيبلك الـ غ ـم ..

بس خ ـذها نـ ص ـيحه من مـ ج ـرب قبلك ،، وش ـارب س ـم !!

خ ـلك بهالزمن وس ـيع الـ ص ـدر ولا تهتم ..



..


..


ودمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*مآجورهـ :[ ..*

**

*مرهـ نعوم :] ..*


**

*وهذا احسه مره خبيل هههه*

**

*يآعمري البراءه ..*

**

*يآقلبي مرهـ حبيته ..*
**

*يآقلبي المبرطمه هههه ..*
**


*هههههه كشتهآ مو طبيعيه ههههه ..*

**

*خفيفة دم كمآن ..*




**


*يآقلبي القميلهـ ..*

*\..*

*يآعمري البراءه ..* 

*شوآقه مُبدعه يآقميله ..*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه يآعشل ..*

*ربي مآيحرمني إبدآعك ..*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يالله وش هالجمال 

 



برراااءة


مسكين هههه







إما هذا مرررره يضحك

 

يالله خفيفة دم



تـــااااخد حنان



ولله هذا أكثر من فن شووواااااااااقه

بصراحه رهيبين


يعـطيك ربي الف ألف عافيه


واصصصصصصلي

أحلى تقيم وفايف ستارز

----------


## نبض قلب

ياعلي برااااااائه ..

ماشاء الله عليش شواقه رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه..

وش هالحركات والله مبدعه انتي ..

ربي يخلي لنا أهل الإبداع ..

يعطيش ربي العافيه ..


دمتي عزيزتي .. استمري ونحن معك ِ .. 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## hope

**

*يـــــآعمري على الطفلوهـ  ،، فديتهاا أنـاا* 
*تسلمييييييين شوآقه ع المجهود* 
*والصــــوور الي تنقط عسسسل* 
*بنتظآر المزييييييد يآقمر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

مره جنااااااااااان
                           صور رهييييبيبن
                          يسلمووووووو على هيك ذوووق
                       يعطيك ربي الف عااافيه
                        دوووووم مبدعه ومتميزه
                                دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

واااو حلوووووووين مثلك 

تسلمـــــــــين

----------


## أموله

يآقلبــــــــــــــــ] ــي تـجنن وقآعده تمسح الي طلع من الشفآيف هههه <~~ ذكرتهه بحآ’لهه لمآ كآنت بصف اول  


دخلت المخزن وشفت صندوق مكـيآج وقعد اول شي امكيج حآلي <~~ ضمآن اضمن لروحي قبل لجدآآر  


وبعدين اخذ الروج وسوي شفايف ع الجدار وسوي عوآين ولونهم وحط كحله الحين رحت اطلع الرسمه تووحفه

----------


## كبرياء

**

*يآآويل قلبي على البرآآطم ...!*
*تشبه حسنووه أخووي هههههههه* 
*يسـلمووو شووق على الطر ح ....* 
*إبدآآع لآمجآل لمجآرآته ...* 
*يعطيكـ الله العافيه ...*
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

يااااااااي فديتهم كلهم

وااي على ابداعك بس شواقه

واحلى شي 


 

 

 

 

كاني راح انسخ الموضوع ^^ 

مشكورة شواقه وتستاهلي تقيم وفايف ستار

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي خيتي ..

سلمت يمناك ..

كل المودة

----------


## قمر القطيف

وااااااااووووووووووووووووو
كتير كتير رووووووووووووووعه
يجننوووووووووووووووو الاطفال
يعطيك الف عااافيه خيتوووو

تقبلي مرووري^_^ تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياعيوني خفيف هالدم..


بعد.... من الحين يتعلم يتبلحس ..


مو قادرة على خدوده ماشاء الله عليه 


ودي امسكهم بقوة بس لايصيح>>>صدقت  :toung: 



شووق الغالية..


ابدعتي عزيزتي..


الألون رائعة جداً... وخيالية ..

والصور ولا اروع.. خفيفة دم مثلك.. :rolleyes: 



تسلم الأيادي يارب..


ويسلم هالابداع المتواصل...


موفقة محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين.


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنسه كرزه

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


آج ـرنا وآج ـرك على الله ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتووو ..


والله كل هذا من ذوووقك الـ ج ـميل ..


وربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك من كل مكروووه ..


مـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتوو عالتواج ـد الرهيبوون مثلك ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسيرة شوق 

===

يــا غ ـناااتي ،،


تـ س ـلمي لي يارررب .. من ذووقك والله ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك من كل س ـؤؤ ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالتواج ـد والتقييم ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نبض قلب

===

تـ س ـلمييين ح ـبوووبه ..


والرووع ـه بنور هالإطلاله منكِ ..


خ ـجلتيني ياذوووق إنتي ^_^ ..


وربي يـ خ ـليكِ ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل ش ـر ..


مـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتووو عالـ ح ـضووور الطيب منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

hope

===

ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


تـ س ـلمين والله من ذوووقك ياقمر ..


مـ ش ـكوره ح ـبيبتي عالتواج ـد الرائـع والمـ ش ـاركه الأروووع ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وحيده بدنيتي

===

تـ س ـلمي لي غ ـناتووو ،، والذوووق إنتي ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل مكروووه ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالتواج ـد والمرووور ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عاشقة المستحيل

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ،،


ع ـيووونك هي الأح ـلى ..


ش ـاكررره لك مروور ومـ ش ـاااركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أموله

===

ههههههههاي ..


والله ض ـحكتيني ،، ح ـركاااتك ع ــالميه مررره ..


تـ س ـلمين ح ـبووبه على مـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

كبرياء

===

ههههههه ،، ش ـهيتيني أش ـوووفه ^_^ ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلب غ ـاااليكِ ..


ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ربي من كل س ــؤؤ ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي عالـ ح ـضووور المتميز ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

زوران

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


تـ س ـلمي لي زوراااني ،، والله من ذوووقك ..


هههههههه ،، إي ع ـفر كأنك ^_^ ..


الـ ع ـفووو ح ـبيبتي ،، والـ ش ـكر لك عالتقيييم ..


ولا ع ـدمني ريي ح ـضورك ومـ ش أركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبكة الناصرة

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيك ويـ ح ـفظك من كل مكروووه ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم ع ـمرررك ..


شكرآ لتواج ـدك الطيب ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

قمر القطيف

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ،، والله من ذوووقك ..


والرووع ـه بنوور إطلالتكِ ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيك ويـ س ـلمك من كل س ـؤؤؤ ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالتواج ــد ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

ههههههه ،، إي ع ـقبـااال مانـ ج ـر خ ـدووود إولااااادش ^_^ ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبة قلبي إنتينا ,,


والله من ذوووقك ،، والروووع ــه كلها إنتي ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلب غ ــاااليكِ ..


مـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتوو عالـ ح ـضووور المتميز ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

